# Post pics of your banded Poodles



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to post several photos of Quincy banded. You can see the transition from little baby bands to "holy moley...we have a ton of coat to protect" bands. Between his head and ears, when an adult, we we using about 28 each time we did him up (every three days). Bands seemed to become our life! There were pieces of snipped ones everywhere!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love looking at all those pictures of Quincy! That was such a helpful post for her. Do you have a recent, sans hair, pic?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope it was helpful. Yes. We have lots of Quincy in his pet clip. I will post a thread called "Nekkid Quincy" and put some there. They are from when Barb (our incredible moderator) and her hubby were here for a week long visit from the 6th to the 12th. Enjoy.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Quincy is such a gorgeous black SPOO. I so want him! LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Quincy is so cute! I love when poodles are banded like that. They look like warriors.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he WAS called a tri-horned Poonicorn! LOL!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Arreau, picture 8 is priceless!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing all the banded pics and thought Lumi and I couldn't participate since she has such a short tk so far. But, I was inspired to try and this is what we got! I thought she looked fabulous so I stuck a pink clip in it and we went to Petco where she had a ball and made tons of new friends. This is the tightest and most orderly I've ever put her tk up and she hardly fussed with it at all!

By the lat pic she's like "Mom, I already sat still for 10 minutes while you did this, now we need to have a photo session?"


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie banded when I was practicing growing coat to see if the coast aspect of showing was something I could even handle.

Tiger sporting his bands as a young boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> Arreau, picture 8 is priceless!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing all the banded pics and thought Lumi and I couldn't participate since she has such a short tk so far. But, I was inspired to try and this is what we got! I thought she looked fabulous so I stuck a pink clip in it and we went to Petco where she had a ball and made tons of new friends. This is the tightest and most orderly I've ever put her tk up and she hardly fussed with it at all!
> 
> By the lat pic she's like "Mom, I already sat still for 10 minutes while you did this, now we need to have a photo session?"


OMG...she is cute!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I have tried a million styles and almost every colour!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

vtomblin said:


> I have tried a million styles and almost every colour!


OMG!! #2 and the final two pictures made me laugh out loud. Too darned cute!


----------

